Ask HN: What is an example of great software spec? - champagnepapi
======
tmaly
Have you looked at the Aardvark spec?

[https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2005/08/17/the-project-
aardva...](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2005/08/17/the-project-aardvark-
spec/)

~~~
champagnepapi
Thanks a lot!! Let me check this out.

